# Motherboard VGA output problem?



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently attempted to use an older motherboard as a test station.
I hooked up everything correctly (Power Source, HDD, etc.). Since i have no case I am jump starting it with a jumper I took off an old HDD. 
When I turn on the power, all my fans spin, I hear my HDD boot up but no image on the monitor. I have tried it on two different monitors with no success. I know both monitors works since I have used them recently with different computers. Any help is deeply appreciated.

Parts:
185 watt Power Source,
512 Mb ram,
1.5ghz processor,

Thanks


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Mobo brand & mod #!


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

When you turn it on, does the led on the monitry turn from yellow to green or just stay yellow?

Does this mobo have onboard video? Are you using it? Or are you using a video card? If your not now did you use one before? What Im getting at is if your using a video card with a mobo that has onboard video are you plugged into the right place? If you are did you enable or disable the onboard according to what your set up is? If you had a video card before and dont have one now and your tring to use the onboard, you would need to get into the bios to enable the onboard. Two ways to do that is to do a cmos reset (sticky at the top of the forums. Follow it and dont miss a step or it will not work) OR you can put the video card back in, plug into it, go into bios, enable onboard, load into windows, disable or uninstall the video card, turn off. Now you should be able to plug into the onboard plug and have it work.

Now this may not even be close to your problem. Let us know.


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

OMGmissinglink
My motherboard is a Compaq 217155-003 (Sorry its a few years old not really sure if it has a specific name)

Pharaohz
The Led on my moniter flashes indicating sleep mode (I think) but when I plug in the VGA it makes a noise indicating input.

-Yes, my motherboard has an onboard video that I am using. I don't remember this motherboard coming with a video card, and I am plugged into the onboard video. I've attempted the CMOS reset with no luck (Still no output to the monitor). 

I cannot change anything in BIOS due to the no output even at start up. :frown:

Thanks for the Replies,
Cajik


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Remove the ram post if the mobo beeps.


----------

